# How tortoises see



## Tim McIlroy

I have decided to post this thread as I am very interested to know how tortoises see. So many different animals see the world differently e.g. Ultraviolet and so on. Dogs are mostly colourblind (as I've heard) but there seems to be not much if anything on how tortoises see. Another thing is is it their main sense? Do they smell, hear, see, feel, taste better than their other senses?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I would say their sense of smell is probably their most powerful sense, this seems to be excellent, much better than ours. 
Their sight is pretty good and they can see in colour and can also see part of the UV range which humans can't, but I believe they have fewer receptors per mm than humans so the image will not be as clear as ours. Also as their eyes are on the side of the head they have difficulty seeing directly in front of them and judging distance. 
They do hear, but in a different way to us and on the lower end of the range, so they may be able to hear sounds we cannot but not hear higher frequency sounds that we can. 
Not sure about feeling, but they seem to be fairly sensitive to touch in my experience, they certainly feel pain, not sure about pressure and heat. 
No idea about taste, but they certainly prefer some foods to others.
Just my experience and what I've read, off the top of my head. Lots of interesting stuff on the net.


----------



## Yvonne G

I can speak to how Manouria tortoises 'see.' In my experience with this species, they see in frames. Sort of like - see - don't see - see - don't see - see - don't see. I have experimented. I stand in front of a Manouria holding out a strawberry on a skewer in front of their face. When I have his interest, I quickly jump off to the side and get behind the tortoise. He sits there looking from side to side wondering if that strawberry was just his imagination. When performing the same experiment in front of Dudley, the Sulcata, he quickly turns around and looks at me behind him. The Aldabran tortoises are not quite as slow to see as the Manouria, but they don't see as quickly as the Sulcata.

Far as wave lengths or color schemes, I haven't a clue.


----------



## Tim McIlroy

Yvonne G said:


> I can speak to how Manouria tortoises 'see.' In my experience with this species, they see in frames. Sort of like - see - don't see - see - don't see - see - don't see. I have experimented. I stand in front of a Manouria holding out a strawberry on a skewer in front of their face.  When I have his interest, I quickly jump off to the side and get behind the tortoise. He sits there looking from side to side wondering if that strawberry was just his imagination. When performing the same experiment in front of Dudley, the Sulcata, he quickly turns around and looks at me behind him. The Aldabran tortoises are not quite as slow to see as the Manouria, but they don't see as quickly as the Sulcata.
> 
> Far as wave lengths or color schemes, I haven't a clue.


Thanks @Yvonne G , that's very interesting. That's also quite interesting about the senses @Tidgy's Dad , thanks for the information


----------

